# Went to the club today....



## RAMROD48 (Jun 13, 2010)

Needed a little break from everyone and everything, was really hoping no one was there, so i could just shoot and have some time to myself...

I got my wish....had the whole place to myself for about 4 hours....

some 5 shot groups
All shot at 50 yards with Savage BTVSS .22







top left target of 4, was a 10 shot warm up group...






Close up of target 4 






Tree rats and chipmunks beware....you mess with my new house you get the lead poising


----------



## tree md (Jun 15, 2010)

Tree rats beware...


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 15, 2010)

RAMROD48 said:


> Needed a little break from everyone and everything, was really hoping no one was there, so i could just shoot and have some time to myself...
> 
> I got my wish....had the whole place to myself for about 4 hours....
> 
> ...



Good looking groups. I built a Savage Mark II BV shortly after they came out, put the BVSS stock on it, pillar bedded it and reworked the accutrigger. It was a true one holer at 50 yards. I still carry a target in my pocket with a 5 shot group that measures .215 center to center. They are sweet shooters for shure.


----------



## DANOAM (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice shootin. I decided to rest one of my 10/22's this weekend and zero it. Couldn't figure out why it wouldn't hold. DOH! loose scope mount screws. Even at that, I was shooting 1 1/2 inch groups at about 75 yds. It's a great squirrel gun!


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 15, 2010)

tree md said:


> Tree rats beware...



When I was a teen, I used to trim 1/8"-1/4" twigs with a Glenfield 60 at varying ranges. Very few misses. Either I or the gun have become a good bit less accurate in the last 30 years.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice shootin boys!!!
When I was a younin I'd shoot them with my recurve....did go through some arrows!


----------

